# Synchronisation ical par icloud et Exchange



## vondeclou (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Etant relativement nouveau dans le monde Mac, voici précisément ce que je voudrais faire. Merci de m'informer si c'est possible.

Je possède un imac, un iphone et un ipad2. Le but est de synchroniser ical sur tous ces appareils par l'intermédiaire de icloud. Pas de problème, j'ai réussi. Une intervention sur l'un ou l'autre de ces supports est immédiatement mise à jour dans les autres.

Par contre, et c'est là que ça se complique, j'utilise Microsoft Exchange au bureau sur une interface PC avec agenda Outlook.

Vous me voyez venir?
Je voudrais disposer que d'un seul calendrier commun à toutes les plates-formes. C'est-à-dire que lorsque j'insère un rendez-vous au bureau, celui-ci se rajoute sur mon mac, iphone et ipad. Je voudrais aussi pouvoir faire l'inverse, un rendez-vous ajouté sur iphone ou ipad se rajoute sur le PC professionnel. Bref, je suis un peu à la ramasse et je compte sur votre savoir pour m'aider. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Un peu de lecture : 

http://www.apple.com/chfr/icloud/ et http://www.apple.com/chfr/icloud/features/calendar-mail-contacts.html


----------



## vondeclou (5 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Un peu de lecture :
> 
> http://www.apple.com/chfr/icloud/ et http://www.apple.com/chfr/icloud/features/calendar-mail-contacts.html



Merci xondusan mais la page ne traite pas l'intégration de Microsoft Exchange. POur la synchro de mon agenda privé via iCloud ça fonctionne bien. Il faut juste que je puisse intégrer l'agenda professionnel. Peut-il être également géré par iCloud ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

vondeclou a dit:


> Merci xondusan mais la page ne traite pas l'intégration de Microsoft Exchange. POur la synchro de mon agenda privé via iCloud ça fonctionne bien. Il faut juste que je puisse intégrer l'agenda professionnel. Peut-il être également géré par iCloud ?



Je ne vois qu'une solution, une adresse commune Gmail ... sinon je laisse les pros du taff te répondre


----------



## Bambouille (5 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> Je ne vois qu'une solution, une adresse commune Gmail ...



Pas mieux !!!
iCloud ne synchronise que ce qui est siglé Apple. Et c'est bien ça le problème.
Apple, ouvre toi !


----------



## vondeclou (5 Janvier 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> Pas mieux !!!
> iCloud ne synchronise que ce qui est siglé Apple. Et c'est bien ça le problème.
> Apple, ouvre toi !



C'est la réponse que je craignais...


----------



## Aliboron (5 Janvier 2012)

Bambouille a dit:


> iCloud ne synchronise que ce qui est siglé Apple. Et c'est bien ça le problème.


Oui, enfin, sauf lorsque Apple développe un outil pour configurer iCloud sous Windows


----------



## Kriskool (6 Janvier 2012)

Salut, je pense qu avec l utilitaire icloud pour windows tu dois pouvoir synchro ton agenda outlook avec tes auts idevices. Faut toutefoisnutiliser le meme compte icloud sur tous les appareils pc et idevices. Je n en suis pas ctain lais tu peux essayer ? Je suis comme toi du monde pc et nouveausurnmac depuis,l ete 2011. Icloud ne fait pas mieux qu hotmail pour le moment !! Hotmail skydrive est meme plus ouvert a tous types de documents en plus de la gestion du calendrier, contacts synchronise en permanence comme icloud l a fait apres....Desole pour,les fautes je tape depis un ipad et impossible de selectionner les mots mal orthographies une fois tapes !
Cordialement, christophe


----------



## vondeclou (6 Janvier 2012)

Kriskool a dit:


> Salut, je pense qu avec l utilitaire icloud pour windows tu dois pouvoir synchro ton agenda outlook avec tes auts idevices. Faut toutefoisnutiliser le meme compte icloud sur tous les appareils pc et idevices. Je n en suis pas ctain lais tu peux essayer ? Je suis comme toi du monde pc et nouveausurnmac depuis,l ete 2011. Icloud ne fait pas mieux qu hotmail pour le moment !! Hotmail skydrive est meme plus ouvert a tous types de documents en plus de la gestion du calendrier, contacts synchronise en permanence comme icloud l a fait apres....Desole pour,les fautes je tape depis un ipad et impossible de selectionner les mots mal orthographies une fois tapes !
> Cordialement, christophe



Merci pour ton aide, je vais tenter le coup!


----------



## escaffre (1 Février 2012)

Skydrive fait disparaître les formules d'Excel . . . pas vraiment pratique pour échanger des documents


----------



## leenneje (1 Février 2012)

vondeclou a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide, je vais tenter le coup!



Bonsoir
C'est pourtant facile avec un iPad d'utiliser les accents ! Pour l'orthographe, déconnecte la correction automatique qui écrit n'importe quoi !
JB


----------



## wandaloose (30 Avril 2012)

Salut Vondeclou, 

ce que tu demandes n'est pas difficile, il te suffit d'utiliser ton agenda professionnel dans exchange.

Tu configures ensuite exchange sur ton Ipad, sur ton Iphone et sur ton Imac et tu pourras par l'intermédiaire de ICAL voir et modifier ce calendrier (il apparaitra dans ta liste de calendrier, tu peux le configurer pour que ce soit celui-là par défaut). 

La synchro se fait par exchange et non par Icloud, mais toutes tes infos seront globalisées dans Ical sur tes Idevices (d'où la confusion Icloud - exchange).

Ce que je n'ai pas encore trouvé, c'est de voir les agendas partagés de tes collaborateurs dans Ical, si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur.


----------

